# intervalometers / remote controls



## pakosouthpark (Jul 20, 2012)

what is out there and it's good for the 5d mk ii? it's mainly for timelapses and it doesn't need to be wireless but you can post some if you like.
can you give me a low / medium and high budget options?
or if you have one describe what is the pros and cons?

thanks in advance!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 20, 2012)

I use triggertrap for the iphone w/ cables. Its the best thing since sliced bread for timelaspe. 8)


----------



## revup67 (Jul 21, 2012)

I use a product by Link Delight called the LCD Timer Remote AP-TR3C for Canon TC-80N3 which fits on my EOS 7D and also the EOS 5D Mark III. I have done several successful time lapse videos (numerous pics of course) with this product. It was a mere 19.99 on Ebay with $8 shipping and comes from China. I've never had an issue with it (just suggest getting a good quality battery as the ones that are in these units don't last or are weak by the time they get to you). Support answers questions promptly and it sure beats paying well over a $100 for the Canon brand (I think it's more like $200). The company is Aputure but sold by Link Delight. There may be other resellers of course. TIP: only difference I can see on this vs. Canon is there is no way to stop the drain on the battery though quite slow. I put a small piece of cardboard between the battery and its connector to stop the continuous drain. You can also use the this device for BULB or any other camera setting requiring straight push button trigger release WITHOUT the battery. All other timer bases features would of course need the battery.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 25, 2012)

revup67 said:


> I use a product by Link Delight called the LCD Timer Remote AP-TR3C for Canon TC-80N3 which fits on my EOS 7D and also the EOS 5D Mark III. I have done several successful time lapse videos (numerous pics of course) with this product. It was a mere 19.99 on Ebay with $8 shipping and comes from China. I've never had an issue with it (just suggest getting a good quality battery as the ones that are in these units don't last or are weak by the time they get to you). Support answers questions promptly and it sure beats paying well over a $100 for the Canon brand (I think it's more like $200). The company is Aputure but sold by Link Delight. There may be other resellers of course. TIP: only difference I can see on this vs. Canon is there is no way to stop the drain on the battery though quite slow. I put a small piece of cardboard between the battery and its connector to stop the continuous drain. You can also use the this device for BULB or any other camera setting requiring straight push button trigger release WITHOUT the battery. All other timer bases features would of course need the battery.



so you need to buy a canon tc-80n3 first?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 25, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I use triggertrap for the iphone w/ cables. Its the best thing since sliced bread for timelaspe. 8)



that sounds really cool! but only for people that uses iphones.. I used to have one but not anymore. but i might get the iphone 5 so it is a good possibility this triggertrap.


----------



## sach100 (Jul 25, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a product by Link Delight called the LCD Timer Remote AP-TR3C for Canon TC-80N3 which fits on my EOS 7D and also the EOS 5D Mark III. I have done several successful time lapse videos (numerous pics of course) with this product. It was a mere 19.99 on Ebay with $8 shipping and comes from China. I've never had an issue with it (just suggest getting a good quality battery as the ones that are in these units don't last or are weak by the time they get to you). Support answers questions promptly and it sure beats paying well over a $100 for the Canon brand (I think it's more like $200). The company is Aputure but sold by Link Delight. There may be other resellers of course. TIP: only difference I can see on this vs. Canon is there is no way to stop the drain on the battery though quite slow. I put a small piece of cardboard between the battery and its connector to stop the continuous drain. You can also use the this device for BULB or any other camera setting requiring straight push button trigger release WITHOUT the battery. All other timer bases features would of course need the battery.
> ...


Nope. Aputure is canon's third party version. 
I had used the Aputure version with 7d and now use it on 5d3. occasionally, the remote has starting issues when using with 5d3 (won't work when plugged-in initially, reconnecting or holding the shutter halfway down while reconnecting the remote did the trick). Maybe it's something to do with camera's standby mode - not sure. Other than this issue the remote works like a charm.


----------



## Ew (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had the Satechi TRA (although the unit is marked as JJC) since March 2010 - no problems with 7D and 5D2 - I expect it would function as well with the 5D3. All the joy for approx $50 on Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018205KE/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00

The only downside I see is that it is limited to 400 frames.

For longer runs, USB connection to laptop & gphoto from terminal, with auto save of frame to the hard drive. This allows you to preview as your timelapse progresses.

*RLPhoto - re: TriggerTrap - what happens if you get a call while shooting?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I use triggertrap for the iphone w/ cables. Its the best thing since sliced bread for timelaspe. 8)
> ...



Ahh, but more importantly, he asked abot time lapse shooting for his 5DII. Which I use my iPhone with trigger trap to do. 

As for phone calls, if your doing a really long exposure. Just hit the exposure button, set the timer alarm on your phone, and if you recieve a call, just multi-task into the app and finish the exposure when the alarm goes off. 

Or just turn on airplane mode and ignore outside interference. Sometimes a plus when shooting with no distractions.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 25, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> scrappydog said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



so the app would run (continuing taking pics every 5 secs let's say) on the background while you also talk?


----------



## cayenne (Jul 25, 2012)

I was out camping recently,a friend had a Vello he lent me...his was the wired version, and it worked great for doing some time lapse shots.

I just bought the wireless version, and tested it out last weekend....it is about $99 no tax at amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Vello-Wireless-ShutterBoss-Remote-Connection/dp/B005GMVGGE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343231870&sr=8-3&keywords=vello

I've been very happy with this so far...and with the wireless...you can press the release halfway on the remote, and it will focus the camera, just like if you press halfway on the camera itself.

Pretty neat, you can use for intervals, you can set exposure times, etc.

Give it a look, I've been happy with it so far.

My needs right now (I've posted the questions on the gear talk -> EOS Bodies for Stills thread)...is what setting on the camera itself are best to use...?

Do you use one of the smaller RAWs?
Manual or auto....especially if you're time lapse takes you from daylight all the way into dark?
What interval? If shooting for 24fps video...is a multiple of 6-12 or 24 best to use?

cayenne


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 25, 2012)

For 5d2 the best opton in this area as far is just Magic Lantern. Until mid August it's about 5$ to donate and get a final version, later on for free.
You get even a support for timelapses with built in curves for proper exposure at sunset or sunrise so you don't see blinking in a movie when you try manually change parameters. You can record a movie with 1 fps for instance and many more like releasing shutter with sound (ie clapping), waving your hand behind (with the use of builtin light sensor for lcd automatic brightness), setting photos to be taken each .... seconds or minutes until... time or even automatically when something gets into focus.
I'm not involved in this project but love it.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 25, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> For 5d2 the best opton in this area as far is just Magic Lantern. Until mid August it's about 5$ to donate and get a final version, later on for free.
> You get even a support for timelapses with built in curves for proper exposure at sunset or sunrise so you don't see blinking in a movie when you try manually change parameters. You can record a movie with 1 fps for instance and many more like releasing shutter with sound (ie clapping), waving your hand behind (with the use of builtin light sensor for lcd automatic brightness), setting photos to be taken each .... seconds or minutes until... time or even automatically when something gets into focus.
> I'm not involved in this project but love it.



hang on, so you are saying no need to get a intervalometer no more? with ML firmware you can do those things..? that sounds fabulous!


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 25, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > For 5d2 the best opton in this area as far is just Magic Lantern. Until mid August it's about 5$ to donate and get a final version, later on for free.
> ...



Yes! Check it here: http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide
Check this section for your needs: http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide#shoot and http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide#focus

What is more important - it works!


----------



## revup67 (Jul 25, 2012)

> I had used the Aputure version with 7d and now use it on 5d3. occasionally, the remote has starting issues when using with 5d3 (won't work when plugged-in initially, reconnecting or holding the shutter halfway down while reconnecting the remote did the trick). Maybe it's something to do with camera's standby mode - not sure. Other than this issue the remote works like a charm.



Sach thanks for this tip. I worked without flaw on the 7D but have only used it with the trigger and battery out on the 5D. In case I do time lapse with 5DM3 your tip would be most handy


----------



## TC1006 (Jul 26, 2012)

revup and sach - Thanks for the suggestion regarding the Aputure remote. I've had good success with remotes from ebay. Worth a shot considering the price.


----------

